# Rear Shock Noise



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I only have a little over 5,000miles on the Blue Ride and am now starting to get a noise from the right rear. Anyone else having this problem with the 04 Max? That was a common problem with the 02 Alty I had but this doesn`t affect the ride it just sounds like a squishing noise. I`m taking it in to dealer on the 29th for a check.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I know its been a while, but whats new with this?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Ruben said:


> I know its been a while, but whats new with this?


I thought no one would ask!! Anyway Ruben, one week ago yesterday both rear shocks were replaced. The mechanic stated that the right rear shock only worked satisfactory on the down stroke.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

That's sad..  You're on the bleeding edge again with a first year model I guess.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Ruben said:


> That's sad..  You're on the bleeding edge again with a first year model I guess.


No big deal to me.....I`ve had Max for 8 months now and if that is the only flaw I`ll be happy. I want to put an Injen CAI on her but am totatly chicken. My Alty had to have a new MAF sensor and I just had a K&N filter on it.........What to Do?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

It was most likely the oil from the K&N filter that caused the MAF to go bad, or it was simply a bad MAF in general. You should be ok with an Injen CAI, but, if you're unsure, get an Apexi Oil free filter. They are a bit on the expensive side, but they are oil-less


----------

